# rear bearings for brute



## force this brute (Feb 27, 2009)

anyone know part numbers so i can get them at local parts store???


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

If your looking for the kawi part numbers just go to bikebandit.com and you can look them up on their oem catalog.


----------

